# نشيد اولي ابتدائي



## +KiMO+ (22 أغسطس 2013)

نشيد أولي ابتدائي علي ايامنا




قطتى صغﯿره 

واسمها نمﯿره 


لعبها ﯾسلى 

وهى لى كظلى 


عندها المهاره 

كى تصﯿد فاره






نشيد اولي ابتدائي اليومين دول


 مزتى خطﯿرة

اسمها سمﯿرة


شكلها جمﯿل

لسانها طوﯾل


رغﯿها مسلى

وهى لى كظلى


خلتنى بمهارة 

اسﯿب حبﯿتى سارة




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اخويا الصغير بيقول انيل من كدة​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2013)

*زكريات جميله*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اخويا الصغير بيقول انيل من كدة​



الصغير الصغير

هههههه

شكراً للمرور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

اة والنحمة الصغير
^_^
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (22 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة قوى
بس احلى حاجة فيها
انى موجوده فالنشيه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

نشيه ؟
طيب كمليها ^_^
انا حاسس انى انا اهبل
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (22 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههه
كده يا لارا فضحتينى
اخس عليكى


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *زكريات جميله*​



فعلاً

 شكراً للرد


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههه


ياخساره بقينا كباره  
يا بختهم​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اة والنحمة الصغير
> ^_^
> ​


ايه اُم حرف ال" ح " ده


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 أغسطس 2013)

زمان جميل وذكريات اجمل
فكرتنا يا اند بالايام الحلوه والاغاني والاناشيد البسيطه العفويه
حاولت افتكر اي انشوده لابتدائى




للاسف 
احتمال على ايامنا 
مكنش في اناشيد ولا الذاكره خلاص بح
الله اعلم



..... 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة قوى
> بس احلى حاجة فيها
> انى موجوده فالنشيه


ليه هو النشيد فيه صرصور !!!


هههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> ليه هو النشيد فيه صرصور !!!
> 
> 
> هههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
بقى كده يا كيمو
ماشى
ومش هقولك مبروك على الاسم الجديد ايه رأيك ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

لأ خلاص خلاص

كدة الاسم مش هيتبارك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> كده يا لارا فضحتينى
> اخس عليكى



ههههههههههه هو انا اقدر يامزة افضحك :smil12:
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 أغسطس 2013)

يا خبر كل المشاركين باسماء جديده 
هو في ايه 
من انتم ..؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> يا خبر كل المشاركين باسماء جديده
> هو في ايه
> من انتم ..؟؟؟؟



اصلى زهقت قولت اعمل اوف لاين بطريقة جديدة قولت اغير اسمى واتخفى

فى اية ياجدعان هو مش باين عليا انى متنيلة متنكرة 

:ranting::ranting::ranting:
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

هههه تصدق عندك حق

انا 

1) ::kimo::
2) point of start
3) E N D

لكن اسمي كيمو

دي

1) لارا بنت الملك
2) yoyo jesus

دي
1) sorsor jesus
2) sara jesus

تمام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> لأ خلاص خلاص
> 
> كدة الاسم مش هيتبارك



ههههههههههههه
يا الله خلينى انا الكبيرة
ومبروك على الاسم الجديد يا كيمو باشا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ههههههههههه هو انا اقدر يامزة افضحك :smil12:
> ​



هههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

الله يبارك فيكي 



يا صرصور باشا


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اصلى زهقت قولت اعمل اوف لاين بطريقة جديدة قولت اغير اسمى واتخفى
> 
> فى اية ياجدعان هو مش باين عليا انى متنيلة متنكرة
> 
> ...



وهل يخفى القمر ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

بيقوالك ياصرصور
خلى عندك موقف يابت
انا بهدى النفوس بس هههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

يلا يا بت يا ,,, يا ,,, يايويو

ايه الاسم ده


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

دلعى كدة بقى
اعترض على حكمة ربنا
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

يايويو

تحسي انه مطلع اغنيه كدة

يايويو يايويو ياااااااااا يايويو يايويو يااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

زيها زى ياكيمو ياكيمو ياكيمو ياكيموووووو
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

لأ مش حلو اسم كيمو


هو يويو ده جالك من ايه

عدوة مثلاً

يعني انتي اسمك لارا

يعني الدلع يبقي لولو لولا مش يويو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> الله يبارك فيكي
> 
> 
> 
> يا صرصور باشا



ياله انت مصمم ولا ايه
هضربك:t32:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بيقوالك ياصرصور
> خلى عندك موقف يابت
> انا بهدى النفوس بس هههههههههه
> ​



متخافيش حبيبتى
هى النفوس هادية وحدها
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

هما حرين ياابنى
كل واحد ومزاجه
هنتعرض ع دلع ماما يعنى
وسعات بتتدلع ويتقالى يازفتة
^_^
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

وانا كمان ماما بتدلعنى نفس دلعك ساعات
هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا انا سارة بقول عليها صرصور
او سوسو
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لا انا سارة بقول عليها صرصور
> او سوسو
> هههههههههههههه
> ​



بقى كده يا يويو
حتى انتى :ranting:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص هقوالك ياسوسو ياسوسو
سوسو ياسوسو ياسوسو ياسوسو
صدقينى هتموتى
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص هقوالك ياسوسو ياسوسو
> سوسو ياسوسو ياسوسو ياسوسو
> صدقينى هتموتى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص سوسو ماشى انا موافقه


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

انتي ممتك بدلعك زفتة

ناس طيبين أوي يا خال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا ماما بتقوالى يازفتة
ياقليلة الادب
ياام لسان مسحوب منك
الله يكون فى عون اللى ياخدك امه داعيه عليه
الهى تحسى بالوجع اللى فيا عشان تعرفى هههههه ( ودى الكلمة الشهيرة لما هى بتبقى تعبانة وعندها برد وانا اتريق عليها هههههههه )

وكلام من هذا القبيل ^_^
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

عموماً شكراً للمشاركة لكل الي شاركوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

ياعينى دا اتصدم
^_^
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

من ايه هو في حاجة تصدم ياختي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا قولت مثلا انك اتصدمت ان ماما بتهزقنى
لالا انا شخصيتى فى المنتدى غير شخصيتى فى البيت
فى المنتدى عسل وسكر
فى البيت
سكرا وعسل
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

انتي اكيد في المنتدي في البيت غلسة


ده اكيد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

مش اوى يعنى بس برضه اطاق هههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

مش متأكد ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه لا اتاكد 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

مَاشي


----------



## nardeen (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه طفوله متشردة*


----------



## son of juses (22 سبتمبر 2013)

يا حلاوت النشيد


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه طفوله متشردة*




ههههههه طفولتهم هما

مش احنا

نورتي يا نردين


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

son of juses قال:


> يا حلاوت النشيد




ايه عجبك هههههههه


----------



## nardeen (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ههههههه طفولتهم هما
> 
> مش احنا
> 
> نورتي يا نردين



*دة نور حضرتك اكيد
*_
**


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لانا ولا انتي
ده نور سارة الي في النشيد ^_^


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه

يظهر انك ما سمعتش سنة 2001

اغنية ماكدونالدز اللي بيغنيها طفل في تالتةابتدائي

لصاحبته

اميرتي اللذيذة قاعدة قريب جمبي
وردتي الجميلة دايما بتجملني

اهنئك عا الموضوع الرائع والفظيع طحن

اهديلك اغنية ابتدائي عا ايامنا

قطة مشمشية
حلوة بس شقية
نطت حتة نطة
كلت ورك البطة
سوسو زعلانة
علشان هية
سابت النملية
مفتوحة شوية
شوية شوية
اخص عليكي يا قطة
قطة حرامية

عشت في كنف المسيح


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه ايوة انا كنت بدور علي النت علي النشيد ده

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني ياكيمو ههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يديم الضحكت

نورتي يا روما


----------



## son of juses (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شائوة ابتدائي


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه


----------

